# Radon Jab 10.0 Horst link frage



## Amok22 (9. Dezember 2021)

Radon Jab ,

Hi weiß jemand wo die beiden Scheiben beim Radon jab Horst link hinkommen? Denke zwischen Lager und Rahmen, mich wundert nur das es 2 und nicht 4 sind .

Danke euch


----------



## Amok22 (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich glaub die kommen zwischen die beiden Kugellager oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok22 (12. Dezember 2021)

Erledigt


----------



## PPT (27. Dezember 2021)

Amok22 schrieb:


> Erledigt


Schön, dass du dein neu erworbenes Wissen so offen mit uns teilst.


----------

